# will SONY VAIO WORK WITHOUT BATTERY?



## makin (Sep 18, 2005)

HI, a friend of mine just gave me a Sony Vaio PCG-F390, And it is completly dead, no power, no lights, no sound, NADA ! . I also dont have a battery for it. I do have the ac adapter and have tested it with a meter and it does have power. But when i plug it in to the laptop nothing happens. I have read that laptops generally work with or without the battery inside. Since I dont have the battery i figured it will still work. Now I dont know if the problem I am having is because it has no battery or if it is a motherboard, memory, processor issue. I really dont know where to troubleshoot. I mean where do i connect vthe meter leads to to test the motherboard or processor. I have read in certain posts that old Sony vaios have been know to not function without the battery. I fhtis is ao how would I know this. I have attached the leads to some of the battery compartment leads and I get some power. I guess this means that power is going through the motherboard but then why no power to anything else. I dont think its a frird motherboard which everyone will most likely suggest because i practically took it all apart. I checked to see if anything at least heats up or some king of heat anywhere and nothing. Its like a fuse is blown, but as far as I know there is no fuse. If it is lets say that it needs a battery can I somehow jump or bypass the battery through the contacts? If anyone can at least tell me where i should test or what else to check, is there a way to teat a processor with a meter ? 
I have put the leads of the meter on the solders in the dc adapter in the laptop and the power is there, but as for the th epower in the laptop i really dont know where it stops. I think its some kind of fuse or something that is not letting it get power because nothing even gets warm, usually if something is shorted you sometimes feel the chips get warm or hot or smell somethimg burning, but again this thing is really dead. I really think it might need a battery to function, before i really do fry the motherboard touching and taking stuff apart, does anyone have some advise on what i should do, other than getting a new battery. I mean if this thing is really dead then why should i waste money on buying a battery ?. 
Any help in this matter will be greatly appreciated, Sorry for the spelliing, im trying to get as much as I can in the shortest time possible ( typing wise)..

Makin..


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF! I have also heard that Sony laptops don't function without a battery. However, this strikes me as odd. To my knowledge, a system should power up fine. So long as your meter is only measuring power, you should be able to stick that thing anywhere to test readings. I would personally open the PC and test contacts near the power plug and battery area. On first thought, this is a motherboard issue, but I am nowhere near an expert on Sony PCs...


----------



## pranks789 (May 23, 2009)

i am facing the same problem. can you tell me the reason why its happening ?


----------

